# Weekend apartment rental Dublin



## Fleur (1 Sep 2007)

Hi,

I'm staying in Dublin for a weekend and would like to have self - catering accomodation / rent an apartment for the weekend. Any websites I've come across seem to allow weekly 7 day bookings only. Does anybody know apartments that are rented out for the weekend or of any useful websites? Thanks


----------



## justsally (1 Sep 2007)

Have you checked out the Christchurch Hall Apartments site.


----------



## miselemeas (1 Sep 2007)

This may be of assistance -
[broken link removed] 

Quote _"We offer 1, 2, and 3 bedroom luxury apartments in Dublin on a nightly, weekly or monthly basis for tourists and corporate guests."_


----------



## nad (1 Sep 2007)

try www.apartments2book.com or www.staydublin.com, hope these are of help to you.


----------



## Fleur (8 Sep 2007)

That's great, thanks for your help


----------



## jacobean (8 Sep 2007)

think myhomefromhome should actually be www.yourhomefromhome.com.


----------

